# What can little hands do?



## Kim G (Nov 3, 2008)

In our afternoon church service, we often take hymn requests from the congregation. Yesterday, the hymn "What Can Little Hands Do" was requested. I had never heard it before, but then the closest thing to a Reformed children's song that I know is "Father Abraham" . Anyone familiar with this song?



> Oh, what can little hands do
> To please the King of heaven?
> The little hands some work may try
> To help the poor in misery:
> ...


----------



## rgreen (Nov 22, 2008)

That is really very sweet.


----------

